# Biophysics of snakebites: Most poisonous snakes do not have hollow fangs, so how does



## News Bot (May 17, 2011)

Snakes inject venom into their victims bodies using hollow poison fangs -- or so most people believe. However, fact is that most snakes and many other poisonous reptiles have no hollow fangs. Physicists have now uncovered the tricks these animals use to force their venom under the skin of their victims.

*Published On:* 17-May-11 03:17 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jazzz (May 17, 2011)

wow thats actually really interesting =]


----------



## Waterrat (May 17, 2011)

News Bot said:


> Snakes inject venom into their victims bodies using hollow poison fangs -- or so most people believe. However, fact is that most snakes and many other *poisonous* reptiles have no hollow fangs.



Poisonous reptiles?

There is nothing new, except perhaps for the statistics. The reporting is atrocious: "A typical representative of this class is the mangrove *pit viper*, _Boiga dendrophila_." 
Mangrove pit-viper? It's a colubrid!


----------



## fugawi (May 17, 2011)

Maybe give them a couple of thousand more to work out colubrids chew the poison in. Oh sorry venom.LOL


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 20, 2011)

fascinating!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 20, 2011)

> mangrove pit viper


Could be a common name dilemma, similar to green grass snakes in Australia?


----------



## fugawi (May 20, 2011)

But it is called a pit viper, front hinge fanged highly venomous with small heat sensing pits. Yet they call it boiga dendrophilia, Mangrove snakes, a colubrid, small rear fanged mildly venomous. I don't think they could choose.


----------



## Boidae (May 20, 2011)

Wow thanks for that News Bot, very interesting read


----------

